
Measuring and Disrupting Anti-Adblockers Using Differential Execution Analysis [pdf] - denzil_correa
http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~zhiyunq/pub/ndss18_anti_adblock.pdf
======
okket
See also previous discussion from 3 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16012403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16012403)
(67 comments)

